# Powder Blast and Plastic.....NO!



## bfriendly (Jan 8, 2013)

Just got done performing my first ever Gun Smithing and it was not by choice

I have a Marlin 60W (Gold Trigger) that i have had since about 1992.........I cleaned the gun about a week ago, but this time I used some Powder blast that I just picked up........it melted enough of the Plastic trigger assembly to basically freeze the entire thing up....I actually had to put a small hammer on the safety to get it to slide and the trigger would not move

when I took the assembly out you could see plastic melted and stuck to the wood....the trigger spring was barely even visible.....I almost panicked.....well maybe I did for just a sec.

I was thinking I need to get on Ebay to try and find a whole new assembly, but decided to strip it down first........after a Lot of poking, shaving, hammering, putting a barrel brush on my cordless and filing it all out........taking it apart and putting it all back together about 3 or 4 times, I got it working again........actually pretty good too, but what a scare.

What is crazy, is that the outside of the plastic looked ok after cleaning it about 2 weeks ago, so I put it away.........Today, it was froze up and the inside came out with strings of sticky plastic clinging to the wood.

How does that happen


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Any type of degreaser will will dissolve, destroy, fog up, melt plastic.  Plastic is basically "hard grease."  Plastics are petroleum based and the degreaser did what it is supposed to do.  Break Free CLP is a better option if there are plastic components in a firearm.  It will also most likely destroy the poly or oil finish on wood stocks as well.  

IF you must use it, remove the action / barrel and any plastic or nylon parts before using.  Also allow it to throughly dry / evaporate before reassembling.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 8, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> Any type of degreaser will will dissolve, destroy, fog up, melt plastic.  Plastic is basically "hard grease."  Plastics are petroleum based and the degreaser did what it is supposed to do.  Break Free CLP is a better option if there are plastic components in a firearm.  It will also most likely destroy the poly or oil finish on wood stocks as well.
> 
> IF you must use it, remove the action / barrel and any plastic or nylon parts before using.  Also allow it to throughly dry / evaporate before reassembling.



I will certainly take it apart first next time........or just clean it with the oil like I used to. 
I used the Winchester Powder Blaster Gun Cleaner stuff, but I didn't remember reading any "Do not use on Plastic" warnings.......I wiped everything off when I cleaned it, then oil'd it good before I put it up. Maybe that is why the Outside looked ok .........


----------



## ArrowWarrior75 (Feb 17, 2013)

I did the exact same thing. Now mine is all froze up and I'm currently looking for a whole new trigger assembly. And with all the chaos Obunghole has stirred up in our country, I cant find any.  The few I have found on ebay are going for $40 to $50, for a USED one. Slap me, scold me...


----------

